# Paddle Boards



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I've been really wanting to get into kayak fishing, but considering I drive a car, I think a paddle board would be much better for me. Does anyone have any suggestions of retailers to go check these out yet? I really like the BOTE boards, either the original BOTE or BOTE HD. They make stands to mount right on, and for coolers to go on. These boards are 12' and weigh only 28-30lbs. If anyone has one for sale, I would also be interested! Thanks guys.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i would suggest the kayaks over the boards since u can handle rougher water way easier, paddle boards seem like a flat water only kind of option.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not hesitate to throw my Tarpon 160 on my suzuki forenza. As said above kayaks are better suited for fishing. I would hate to not be able to use my board because the water is a little rough.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

^^a little rough, ive seen people paddling boards by my dock in bayou chico when there was like 5mph of wind and they were reduced to kneeling position only already, no standing option anymore.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

This is kind of the set up I'm talking about.










Have the option to sit on the cooler and paddle if i'd like.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with them on the rough water thing. I don't have any experience with paddle boards, but they don't look like they're made for fishing in chop. That said, I would like to have one for sightfishing the flats, but I wouldn't trade my yak for one.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm with them on the rough water thing. I don't have any experience with paddle boards, but they don't look like they're made for fishing in chop. That said, I would like to have one for sightfishing the flats, but I wouldn't trade my yak for one.


Well clearly I do not intend to really fish in rough water conditions. I love sight fishing grass flats and such, which is my main intent with it. Also to fish docks and dock lights at night. If the weather is just right, I can go off of the beach or around the bridges inshore. The bay and ICW is often GLASS early in the mornings. With it only weighing 30lbs, I don't have to worry about dragging that SOB through a bunch of sand either.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I fish from my SUP whenever the target is inshore and the conditions are calm. It is very fun but very limited. I use my kayak more often simply because I like offshore (way offshore) and there is almost always wind/chop.

Also, if I am with kayakers, I usually wear out faster and have a limited range due to stamina and conditions. i.e. they can go out into the open water and I have to hug the leeward shore.

You can't really compare SUP fishing to Yak fishing. They are different and have pros and cons.

To answer your questions about brands. BOTE is the ferrari. There are other cheaper brands. SUP Worx in P'cola usually has better prices since he imports his own boards and they don't carry the YOLO or BOTE label premium. Look for bungee attachments both fore and aft and even some just behind your feet. I can bring my board next Saturday to the rigging clinic at Hot Spots if you'd like to talk or check it out.

Ted


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ted, since you have one, I've always wondered how a SUP handles boat wake. Do you have to kneel down and brace for impact, or does it handle the wake good enough to stay standing?


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

CAYO, CAYO, AND CAYO again. They are custom made for you. They are super stable and have a sharpe entry. I would definitely check them out. They are made a bit further south but will deliver.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/20...eview-fishing-specific-stand-up-paddle-board/


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I understand the whole situation with not being able to handle rough water, but I've really put that into my consideration.. I would be using this strictly for the bayou's/river/ICW and the bay when conditions are favorable. If I get really lucky, and on a North wind day when the gulf is glass, I may venture out a little beyond the sand bars, but probably no more than 200 yards. After all, I've been pier and beach fishing for years and know I can catch the species I'm after in that range. I'd like to hear from some of you guys that paddle fish a lot. Don't get me wrong, I'd absolutely love to go way out after sailfish and tuna, snapper, grouper and AJ's with you hardcore guys, but I think I'll wait to get a truck to do that. Which won't be long from now. Hell, I may even use both the SUP and yak then.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Austin said:


> Well I've been really wanting to get into kayak fishing, but considering I drive a car, I think a paddle board would be much better for me. Does anyone have any suggestions of retailers to go check these out yet? I really like the BOTE boards, either the original BOTE or BOTE HD. They make stands to mount right on, and for coolers to go on. These boards are 12' and weigh only 28-30lbs. If anyone has one for sale, I would also be interested! Thanks guys.


Several on Okaloosa craigslist. I seen them while looking in boat section but you should be able to search "yolo" and find them. Hope this helps AU


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

save your money, get a truck if you insist then get a kayak but definitely just go ahead and get a yak, if its calm enough for a paddle board its calm enough to stand on a yak, no difference more flexibility and the yak wont weigh significantly more at the same length.


----------



## Native Son (Oct 4, 2012)

You should check out a company called Dragon Fly Boat works. They make a really nice paddle board based on there background in building shallow water skiffs. Meaning it is not shaped like a surf board. Pretty sure the Cayo board is based on the dragonfly board. The article link provided for the Cayo was written by a guy named Sam Root and he actually owns a dragon fly board. I am looking to have one built this spring. 

Link: dragonflypaddleboards.com


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, If I do decide to go with a kayak, any suggestions on roof racks or ways to easily get the yak on and off?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, thanks to you guys talking my hard headed self out of it, I will be a new kayak owner. Going to try to find a good used one for sale. Pescador/Tarpon style 12' model. I don't want to step into a Hobie just yet.. Thanks


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Just like with a kayak, the more time you spend on it the better you get. One difference btwn SUP and kayak is that you fall off the SUP with no gear loss because it does not flip over.

I used to fall off in calm water, now I can handle boat wakes no problem. 

Ted


----------

